# Shipping car from UAE to Alberta



## Goudric (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone got any advice/experience about shipping a car from Dubai to Edmonton?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The first thing you should know is that the vehicle must be at least 15 years old.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I would high recommend against it. But you do, make sure you do your homework. It is not easy if the car wasn't manufactured specifically for Canadian standards. 

Check out these websites:
Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Importing a Vehicle 

Importation of vehicles into Canada from countries other than the United States - Transport Canada

BSF5048 : Importing a Vehicle Into Canada


----------



## Goudric (Feb 15, 2012)

Thx for links. We've got an American spec car so hoping it will work as looking at car sales prices in Canada I dont think we could afford same once we move.

Auld Yin - has to be 15 yrs old??? 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Goudric said:


> Thx for links. We've got an American spec car so hoping it will work as looking at car sales prices in Canada I dont think we could afford same once we move.
> 
> Auld Yin - has to be 15 yrs old???
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


That's correct. If it's American specs it wouldn't be acceptable in Canada without some adjustments. If it's less than 15 years then it's a moot point.
It's outlined in the link for Transport Canada provided by CDN2012.


----------

